# Conibear traps



## langer

I am new to traping and i was wondering if the conibear trap or the leg hold traps would be better? i think i might start wit the bucket set wit the conibear.....if u guys have any pics and how to set up the bucket set....that would help......and i also read that you can make them dog proof..is this true and if so how can u do that....thanks alot!


----------



## ND trapper

langer said:


> I am new to traping and i was wondering if the conibear trap or the leg hold traps would be better?


What are you trapping? If **** are your target animal than both bodytraps and footholds have their place.


----------



## langer

****


----------



## LeviM

both, they are both used in different situations. It all depends on how serious you are going to be!


----------



## wish2hunt

any one here know of a good place to buy trapping supplies in or around grand forks? Is there a place near here that specializes in trapping? Or am i limitied to Cabelas/Scheels and the internet.


----------



## Trapping God

U can look anywhere for traps but to find the best ones go to Cavens trapping Supplies on the internet. They have never let me down.


----------



## ND trapper

wish2hunt said:


> any one here know of a good place to buy trapping supplies in or around grand forks? Is there a place near here that specializes in trapping? Or am i limitied to Cabelas/Scheels and the internet.


I think this thread got hijacked. lol.

If you want to ask a question not pertaining to the original subject please be respectful of the original poster and start a new thread. Thanks.


----------



## wish2hunt

I wasnt trying to hijack his thread. I didnt think that question warrented a new thread...guessed wrong. I apologize. Shame on me. Wont happen again. Please resume talking about connibaer traps.


----------



## langer

thank you ND Trapper but its ok you can talk about what ever you would like.......


----------



## xdeano

Well to be completely honest with you, no one trap will get every single animal. Some will shy away from certain traps. So you're better off learning both foothold traps and conibear traps. I'd also throw in a few dog proof traps in there, such as an egg trap, little grizz, **** cuffs, etc.

You can make a bucket set/box set with a conibear that is pretty well dog proof. But you have to screw or nail the box to the side of a tree with only about 6" from the ground with the opening at the bottom. So the only way in is from the bottom, tack a nail through the side on an angle to hang some fish guts etc on. Then run a V of fish oil away from the trap.

But if you're running a line around dogs, just use the dog proof traps such as the little griz or egg trap, or even a live trap, you'd be surprised at how many animals that can be caught in a live trap.

hope this helps. 
xdeano


----------



## KSCATMAN

Bodygrips and foothold both work excellent on *****.1 1/2 coilsprings or #160,#220 bodygrips. Check you're state regs on legal bodygrip size for dry land.I would not advise using 220 bodygrips if there is even a remote chance of dogs in the area.
I really like the #160 over the #220.IMO, Because they get a perfect neck catch right behind the ears almost every time.Lot less chance of catching fido as well with the smaller jaw spread.I use them in plywood coni boxes.


----------



## langer

Thanks!


----------

